
Serverless security: 5 concerns to consider - CerealCooler
https://agileengine.com/serverless-security/
======
ig42
I liked your review of Servierless architectures
([http://bit.ly/2Es31X9](http://bit.ly/2Es31X9)). Have you been working with
many projects involving AWS lately?

